# A Simple DIY Python needed



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello DIY Experts!

I need an idiots guide to building a python. I can get them in the UK but they are near on £100 for the length i would need. Very expensive compared to the US when they are next to nothing in comparison.

I'm no plumber so need to know non-abreviated names of parts that i'd need thats available ad B&Q or any other hardware store and a way in which to throw them together to acheive the desired effect.

Can anyone help me? I'm so tired of using a bucket but i really cant afford to spend the 100 odd quid on the imported Python.

Lee


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

*DIY Python*

DIY Python - Tropical Fish Forums


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A DIY python is based on a "jet pump" usually sold for emptying a water bed. The jet pump has three connections. It is a venturi, with a short inlet section and a long output section. The third connection goes to the area inbetween the inlet and outlet. You connect the water supply to the inlet, the outlet goes to the drain, and the inbetween has a long hose going to the tank. When water runs thru the jet pump it sucks water from the tank, and if the drain is lower than the water in the tank you can shut off the supply water and it will continue to just siphon water out of the tank. When you want to refill the tank you shut off the drain, open the supply and water flows thru the long hose back to the tank. The fittings needed depend on how complicated you want to make it, with shut off valves, and on what fittings your hardware store stocks. You should be able to explain how you plan to use it, and the store clerk should be able to pick out what fittings you need. The only place leaks should occur is in the sink, where the jet pump is located, so really good plumbing practices are not essential.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

vic46 said:


> DIY Python - Tropical Fish Forums


Thats spot on. exactly what I was looking for. Thanks


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

OK, I have sourced the components for this project and will be building shortly. Its pretty much the same design as the above but i have located some 'T' hose connectors to replace the 'Y' connector which should make it perform better as this will minimise the amount of water being forced down the water removal pipe when emptying the tank. I'll be writing it up shortly with photo's to aid anyone else who wants to make one.

As far as price goes for it I have priced all the parts up as follows:

T Connectors - £3 from eBay
Hozelock Multi Tap connector - £4.99 from B&Q
Hozelock Hose Connectors (x 3) - 2.99 from B&Q
Hozelock Water Stop Connector - £3.99 from B&Q
Standard Hose Pipe (1/2" Diameter) - £9.99 from B&Q

Totaling £31 its not a bad acheivement concidering a 100 foot Python would cost us UK folk getting on for £100!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Consider a better option is to start the syphon at the sink and then disconnect the hose from the faucet and drain into the toilet or out the door. Saves tons of water while draining the tank. You also do not need one of those fancy pumps. I bought a faucet adapter that screws onto my faucet and has regular garden hose threads. My DIY water changes system is a modified garden hose. The other, as you can see in the photo, is a little 3/4" PVC pipe, a couple elbows and a hose barb. The clear section is noce as it helps to see when the water is almost to the tank. To drain, hang the changer on the tank, attach the hose to the faucet and fill until the water starts to go up the clear section. Turn off the water, disconnect and drain into the toilet or water the lawn.


----------

